#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Kurukshetra Year of Establishment:* 1963.

*NIT Kurukshetra Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Kurukshetra Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*National Institute of Technology Kurukshetra First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.*

*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
5394
17960

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
218229
218229

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
22245
30178

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
81948
119297

SC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
476061.1
476061

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
323275
667780

Open Rank
All India Candidate
7495
11005

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
105781
105781

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
11740
15376

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
159213
159213

SC Rank
All India Candidate
47276
58672

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
458533
458533

ST Rank
All India Candidate
51379
57542

*Computer Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
99
3823

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
64674
64674

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
4692
11733

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
7544
69945

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
46940
514765

Open Rank
All India Candidate
1143
3365

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
89772
89772

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
6705
9177

SC Rank
All India Candidate
26024
45565

ST Rank
All India Candidate
58413
74119

*Electrical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
6397
14825

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
226722
226722

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
18210
28055

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
449957
449957

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
42514
106558

SC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
697944
697944

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
89689
342613

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5674
8077

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
112959
112959

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
9913
13787

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
185653
185653

SC Rank
All India Candidate
50501
58432

ST Rank
All India Candidate
53994
72134

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
2894
10523

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
200537
200537

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
11829
23592

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
243090
243090

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
59866
119015

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
371738
790528

Open Rank
All India Candidate
3850
6203

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
9224
12188

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
186814
186814

SC Rank
All India Candidate
44187
56548

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
359121
359121

ST Rank
All India Candidate
65239
91565

ST PwD Rank
All India Candidate
501214
501214

*Information Technology*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3910
10734

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
199982
199982

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
12259
28153

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
86870
122663

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
523846
797063

Open Rank
All India Candidate
3571
8122

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
145376
145376

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
14708
16697

SC Rank
All India Candidate
59986
66505

ST Rank
All India Candidate
98556
126874

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
2072
11619

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
129390
129390

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
12495
22068

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
317300
317300

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
36371
83645

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
193503
687417

Open Rank
All India Candidate
4802
7057

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
100160
100160

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
9170
11905

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
111553
111553

SC Rank
All India Candidate
38584
52005

ST Rank
All India Candidate
72763
85005

*Production & Industrial Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
17698
22306

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
377973
377973

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
27548
35295

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
129776
148378

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
804755
826484

Open Rank
All India Candidate
12707
16787

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
247451
247451

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
20675
25140

SC Rank
All India Candidate
60572
103587

ST Rank
All India Candidate
97256
141342


*
To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments

*
*NIT Kurukshetra Branches In Engineering:*



Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringIndustrial Engineering & ManagementElectric EngineeringCivil Engineering

*FEE STRUCTURE:*
*Academic Fee*

*Particulars*
*1st Sem*
*2ndSem*
*3rd Sem*
*4th Sem*
*5th Sem*
*6th Sem*
*7th Sem*
*8th Sem*

Tuition Fee
₹35000
₹35000
₹35000
₹35000
₹35000
₹35000
₹35000
₹35000

Student Activity Fee
₹2500
₹2500
₹2500
₹2500
₹2500
₹2500
₹2500
₹2500

Institute Dev. Fund
₹2000
₹2000
₹2000
₹2000
₹2000
₹2000
₹2000
₹2000

Alumni Fee
₹250
₹250







Student Welfare Fund
₹100








Institute Security
₹3000








Watch & Ward Exps
₹3000








*Total (Day Scholar)*
*₹45850*
*₹39750*
*₹39500*
*₹39500*
*₹39500*
*₹39500*
*₹39500*
*₹39500*


*Hostel Fee*

*Room Rent*

*Room Type*
*Room Rent*

Triple Seater
₹1600

Double Seater
₹1800

Single Seater
₹3000

*Other Fees*

Hostel Security fee
₹7000


*PLACEMENTS* :

*Placement Statistics (Limited Info Available)*

*S.No.*
*Company Name*
*Package Offered (in LPA)*

1.
PepsiCo
6

2.
EXL Services
11 lakhs in 2 years

3.
THE SMARTCUBE
5.4

4.
Amazon.com
19

5.
WINSHUTTLE
7.2

6.
ZS Associates
5.4

7.
EXICOM Telesystems
(Info Not Available)

8.
MAQ SOFTWARES
7

9.
Axtria Inc. India pvt ltd
25 lakhs in 3 years

10.
INFO EDGE (INDIA) ltd.
6

11.
AMADEUS
7.5

12.
Samsung Research India
7.75

13.
L&T Construction
(Info Not Available)

14.
Fiserv (Open Solutions)
7.1

15.
Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd.
5.38

16.
Oceaneering
4.55-5.2

17.
Freescale Semiconductor
9.5

18.
Morgan Stanley
13.4

19.
Applied Materials, Inc.
8.8-9.4

20.
CA Technologies
7.5

21.
Value Edge Research Services
4.5

22.
Idea Cellular
5

23.
Ashiana Housing Limited
3.25

24.
Google Australia [Off-Campus]
(Info Not Available)

25.
TRIDENT GROUP
9.2

26.
Tata Power-DDL
4.25

27.
Nucleus Software
4.5

28.
Eveready Industries
6.6

29.
Compro Technologies
5.3

30.
ISRL
4.5-5

31.
G-Eng
3-3.5

32.
ReInspire Tech
3.6-4.2




*NIT Kurukshetra Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* The campus extends over an area of 300 acres imaginatively laid down on a picturesque landscape. It presents a spectacle of harmony in architecture and natural beauty. The campus has been organized into three functional sectors:


Hostels for the studentsInstructional buildingsResidential sector for the staff

Hostels for students are located towards Eastern side of the campus in the form of cluster. Three story buildings of hostels provide comfortable accommodation and pleasing environment to students. The instructional buildings have been located between the two residential sectors in order to reduce walking distance. A full fledged health center manned by qualified doctors, a Post Office and a branch of the State Bank of India are located at convenient points on the Campus

*Central library:*The Institute has six boys and two girls hostels. Five boys hostels with a capacity of 250 each are for B.Tech students and one 150 seater post graduate hostel accommodates M.Tech. students and research scholars. Three of the five boys hostels for undergraduate students have triple seater rooms whereas the remaining two are single seaters. All the rooms in Post-graduate hostel are single seaters.
All the rooms in the hostels have been provided with furniture and ceiling fans. Each hostel is a self contained unit with its own co-operative mess and common room. Common room facilities include newspapers, magazines, indoor games and a color television set. In each hostel i-net centers have been opened where residents can avail internet facilities free of cost. Each student is expected to respond to the role assigned to him/her in the community life of the hostel. 

*NIT Kurukshetra Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Institute has six boys and two girls hostels. Five boys hostels with a capacity of 250 each are for B.Tech students and one 150 seater post graduate hostel accommodates M.Tech. students and research scholars. Three of the five boys hostels for undergraduate students have triple seater rooms whereas the remaining two are single seaters. All the rooms in Post-graduate hostel are single seaters.


The two girls hostels have total capacity (150 + 200) to accommodate 350 girl students. These hostels have single, double and triple seated rooms. All the rooms in the hostels have been provided with furniture and ceiling fans. Each hostel is a self contained unit with its own co-operative mess and common room. Common room facilities include newspapers, magazines, indoor games and a colour television set. In each hostel i-net centers have been opened where residents can avail internet facilities free of cost. Each student is expected to respond to the role assigned to him/her in the community life of the hostel.

*NIT Kurukshetra Address:* National Institute of Technology Kurukshetra  136119 Haryana (India).





  Similar Threads: NIT Sikkim btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Rourkela btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placements hostel campus facilities

----------

